# Sticky  We Do Not Allow File Sharing at T-ShirtForums



## Rodney

T-ShirtForums is a friendly discussion forum for the t-shirt industry. 

Our members love to share helpful information and sometimes may not realize that sharing digital files that they didn't create could violate copyright and licensing agreements for those files.

Digital artwork (like clipart, design software, vector files, etc) are considered intellectual property, and although you may own the right to use a set that you own, it often violates the licensing agreement when you share those digital files with people who did not purchase the digital files from the copyright owner.



Please do not use T-ShirtForums to ask for digital files to be sent to you.



Please do not offer to send someone a digital file that you did not create.

*You can ask where you can buy a particular vector file or piece of clipart*, but you can't ask someone to send you the files or to contact you via PM so they can send you the files.
*
Please help us out by pointing people to the places where they can legitimately buy the digital files they need*


----------

